# Abs  cramping



## Jada (Nov 27, 2018)

So today I started to train abs  and the first thing I got was the only cramp... it was killing me!!!  It would pause and move all over ... is there anything I can do to reduce this... or stop it.. I would stretch my stomach by leaning back and i wouldn't feel them.. someone told me that I need like a branch amino acid drink and sip it through my workout so it wouldn't happen when I do abs.. is he correct?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2018)

more water, potassium, sodium. i used to get killer ab cramps when doin abs where ide have to bend backwards like the exorcist to make it stop, i was drinking pretty heavily at the time though so dehydrated.


----------



## Jada (Nov 28, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> more water, potassium, sodium. i used to get killer ab cramps when doin abs where ide have to bend backwards like the exorcist to make it stop, i was drinking pretty heavily at the time though so dehydrated.



So. Should I drink a water down Gatorade??


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2018)

If you just started doing abs, this will probably happen for the first couple weeks. It does to me every time. Luckily after about 3 weeks I always decide abs are not for me and I drop them for 6-12 months. The cramps are just a normal thing for me at the beginning each time.


----------



## snake (Nov 28, 2018)

I have got them a few times. So bad on one side(and it always happens to only one side) I couldn't stand straight up but that's what you need to do as soon as you feel it come on. Get your arm up over your head and stretch it out. I seriously felt like a gut shot deer. Be forewarned, they are just like a Charlie horse, you get one and you'll get it again in a few hr. Watch getting out of bed, it could make for a bad start to the day.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2018)

U sure u are not pregnant again?


----------



## Merlin (Nov 28, 2018)

I told you to quit masturbating in a crunch position... just dangerous.


----------



## Jin (Nov 28, 2018)

From doggy style?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2018)

I get these time & again. Like the Bros said, some painful stuff. I find they do reduce in frequency after ye train abs for a few weeks consistently though, and x2 on proper hydration and a bit of extra potassium as a preventative measure. Avocados, sweet potatoes and spinach all can be helpful here.


----------



## Jada (Nov 28, 2018)

flyingdragon said:


> u sure u are not pregnant again?


   hell no lmfao!



jin said:


> from doggy style?


no doggy yet... In december when i link up with my side piece.. Going to be round 2!


----------



## snake (Nov 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> From doggy style?



Slightly off topic but what lifter hasn't had to power through some form of a cramp while doing the dirty deed?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2018)

3 things

1. Lay on your back and with your finger tips feel under your bottom rib. It's uncomfortable but don't be a pussy about it. Move along the rib and you will feel some lumps. Work those out for a couple minutes with your fingers. 

2. Hang from a pull-up bar and let the abs stretch out. Accumulate up to 4 minutes. 

3. Do the couch stretch twice per day for 4 minutes per leg.


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2018)

a 1/2 dozen muffins will do that to a guy Jada!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 28, 2018)

snake said:


> Slightly off topic but what lifter hasn't had to power through some form of a cramp while doing the dirty deed?



You're not a real lifter until you get a hamstring cramp and fall off the bed while railing your old lady...


----------



## Jada (Nov 28, 2018)

DF said:


> a 1/2 dozen muffins will do that to a guy Jada!


Screw u apple pie eating MOFO!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2018)

Abs of steel.........................still have them and can't wait to get back to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No cramp issues TTL!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2018)

Ab cramping is common among 2 guys while 69ing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2018)

It’s all the fat getting in the way


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2018)

What are abs?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 4, 2018)

I get them craps bad if i havent done abs in a while.

Let it pass and try again in a few days?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> What are abs?



I figure theyre refering to the braking system????


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I figure theyre refering to the braking system????


Gotta be, right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2018)

It’s those hot stomach muscles girls get wet over


----------

